# "Logging in failed because an error occurred"



## crunchies (Sep 22, 2009)

*Renaming home directory on mac - how do you fix?*

I renamed my administrator account's user directory on my Mac, which is running OS X 10.5. Since then, I have not been able to log into the system. At the login screen, it says that "logging in to the account failed because an error occurred".

I did some digging around and found this: 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1876?viewlocale=en_US

However, it requires you to have access to the Finder, which I don't have since I restarted the computer. 

Anyone else made this mistake, and if so, how did you fix it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Never change the user name, just make a new account. Short of maybe mounting your hard drive on a different Mac, there isn't much you can do except reinstall the OS.


----------



## crunchies (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually, fixed it using the terminal. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you get to the terminal if you couldn't get o the Finder? If you found a solution, post it so that others who run into this same issue can solve it.


----------

